# Guess the video game character...



## T-LARC (Jan 13, 2017)

So here's the idea - you give three clues as to which video game character you're thinking of. They can be a character from any video game in any generation, so go as vague as you like, but make sure the clues are entertaining, or at least interesting! Also make sure people can actually guess the character - don't be a dick by giving everyone three totally useless clues! Game protagonists are probably a good bet too, or at least characters that people will remember!

So if I were to say my character:

1.) Often crawls on the ground
2.) Is hairy
3.) Has an affinity for cardboard boxes

Then obviously, I'm referring to Solid Snake from the Metal Gear franchise! 

Have fun, and let's see who can come up with some truly ingenious ones! ^_^


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 13, 2017)

Bandicoot Crashing = too easy


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 13, 2017)

Better idea
1) Is a robot
2) Can fly using a machine gun
3) In a cave


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 13, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Bandicoot Crashing = too easy


I'm going to go with Crash Bandicoot on this one. Yes, I win. No, you can't take it back. And no, I definitely don't see the much harder one underneath your point that I definitely can't figure out! ;P


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 14, 2017)

1)pizza

2)eat

3)spooky


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 14, 2017)

1) Spiky-haired blonde mercenary wielding a two-handed sword
2) Has a girlfriend from a destroyed hometown
3) Your first guess doesn't count


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 15, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> 1)pizza
> 
> 2)eat
> 
> 3)spooky


It's not Eddie Dombrowski from Silent Hill 2, is it? If it is, I'm going mental that I was actually able to guess it from that.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 15, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> It's not Eddie Dombrowski from Silent Hill 2, is it? If it is, I'm going mental that I was actually able to guess it from that.


no sorry that would have been better but it's a lot easier than you may think.  I use spooky instead of ghost to make it a bit harder.


----------



## modfox (Jan 15, 2017)

yellow.

lives on Mobius

mechanical genius.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> 1) Spiky-haired blonde mercenary wielding a two-handed sword
> 2) Has a girlfriend from a destroyed hometown
> 3) Your first guess doesn't count



Wait... Wait wait wait...
Is this a trick question?
Anyone would guess it was Cloud Strife from FFVII, but that would be too obvious. You're more clever than that...

It wouldn't happen to be Dart from Legend of the Dragoon, would it?


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

1) Doesn't talk
2) Flirts a lot if you play the game the "right" way
3) -_-


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Wait... Wait wait wait...
> Is this a trick question?
> Anyone would guess it was Cloud Strife from FFVII, but that would be too obvious. You're more clever than that...
> 
> It wouldn't happen to be Dart from Legend of the Dragoon, would it?


Well technically it depends on which order you guessed them in... but yes.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Well technically it depends on which order you guessed them in... but yes.


Pffft. Technicalities. I win regardless. 

Clever trying to get people to guess Cloud first, you sneaky snail- uh... Crow.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 15, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> 1) Doesn't talk
> 2) Flirts a lot if you play the game the "right" way
> 3) -_-


Frisk, is that you? ^_^

Good one!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 15, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> no sorry that would have been better but it's a lot easier than you may think.  I use spooky instead of ghost to make it a bit harder.


I've got to admit, I looked up 'video games ghost pizza' for about ten minutes trying to find out who it could be. I'm going to have one more try, and if I still don't get, I'm conceding. Is it Pac-Man?


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Frisk, is that you? ^_^
> 
> Good one!


*Getting the answer right fills you with determination.

Oh god I'm trash. XD But yes!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 15, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> *Getting the answer right fills you with determination.
> 
> Oh god I'm trash. XD But yes!


I love it. We're both furry trash that love Undertale - that's about as stereotypical as you can get without also shipping Undyne and Alphys. But maybe I'm speaking too soon... ;P


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 15, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I love it. We're both furry trash that love Undertale - that's about as stereotypical as you can get without also shipping Undyne and Alphys. But maybe I'm speaking too soon... ;P


*Snort* Alphys and Undyne? I mean, they're cute and all- adorable even! But my main ship is a lot more deplorable than fishy love. IIIIII won't get into it here. >.>

Instead I have another game character!

-Likes pudding, but only the 'true pudding'
-Is a bird and only a bird no matter what setting you use.
-Is somehow a good swimmer, despite... you know... wings.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 15, 2017)

1. Is Russian
2. Uses a sniper rifle
3. Rhymes with Khaz


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 15, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I've got to admit, I looked up 'video games ghost pizza' for about ten minutes trying to find out who it could be. I'm going to have one more try, and if I still don't get, I'm conceding. Is it Pac-Man?


pizza eat spooky it is Pac-Man!  the developers was eating pizza when they designed him so you could quite literally say he is a pizza.  apparently the sound Pac-Man makes when eating sounds like the word "eat" in Japanese. Pac-Man eats spooky things but saying ghost was far too easy.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 15, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> pizza eat spooky it is Pac-Man!  the developers was eating pizza when they designed him so you could quite literally say he is a pizza.  apparently the sound Pac-Man makes when eating sounds like the word "eat" in Japanese. Pac-Man eats spooky things but saying ghost was far too easy.


That's fair, ghost would have been too easy. Good one, although 'pizza eat spooky' does also sound like the name of a badly translated Japanese gameshow.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2017)

I wonder...

1 - Hidden character
2 - BOO!  And your game crashed.
3 - Youtube gold.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 16, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> I wonder...
> 
> 1 - Hidden character
> 2 - BOO!  And your game crashed.
> 3 - Youtube gold.


Five Nights at a Slightly Overplayed Pizzeria?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2017)

More specific please.


----------



## Awf (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a few

1: "Do you like hurting other people?"
2: wears a varsity jacket
3: chicken mask

1: awkward
2: giggles at the name of a song
3: radio host

1: ah nu
2: cheeki breeki
3: iv damke

1: dead
2: lemons
3: bought a salt mine

1: "My friend. My ally. My betrayer. What will happen today will change the world forever. Nothing can stop this. Not even you."
2: Achievement Unlocked: Time Paradox
3: The enemy of an enemy is my friend


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> More specific please.


Well, Golden Freddy was only a 'hidden character' in the first game, where he was called 'yellow bear' in the game files, but nowhere else. So I guess the only correct answer is 'Five Nights at Freddy's' then. Did I got it? Did I?


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Awf said:


> I have a few
> 
> 1: "Do you like hurting other people?"
> 2: wears a varsity jacket
> 3: chicken mask



Okay, well that's semi-furry murder simulator Hotline Miami for sure!


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2017)

wears green armor

murders demons with a chainsaw

never speaks


----------



## Norros (Jan 17, 2017)

modfox said:


> wears green armor
> 
> murders demons with a chainsaw
> 
> never speaks



Unnamed solder from DOOM? 




Awf said:


> 1: ah nu
> 2: cheeki breeki
> 3: iv damke


 
Stalker


My turn:

1. King of slowmo
2. Lost his family
3. Love painkillers


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> no sorry that would have been better but it's a lot easier than you may think.  I use spooky instead of ghost to make it a bit harder.


scooby doo


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 17, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Well, Golden Freddy was only a 'hidden character' in the first game, where he was called 'yellow bear' in the game files, but nowhere else. So I guess the only correct answer is 'Five Nights at Freddy's' then. Did I got it? Did I?


Yes, Golden Freddy from FNAF.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 17, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Yes, Golden Freddy from FNAF.


F' Yeah! ^_^


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)

Awf said:


> I have a few
> 
> 1: "Do you like hurting other people?"
> 2: wears a varsity jacket
> ...



1. No idea.

2. Travis?

3. Nope.

4. Cave Johnson.

5. Makarov???


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> 1) Doesn't talk
> 2) Flirts a lot if you play the game the "right" way
> 3) -_-



Frisk?


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 25, 2017)

Norros said:


> 1. King of slowmo
> 2. Lost his family
> 3. Love painkillers



Max Payne? It has to be...


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jan 25, 2017)

1. Loves vintage superhero movies.
2. Has a girlfriend. 
3. Gets to live his superhero fantasies with a special watch.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2017)

...Sounds like Viewtiful Joe?  If so, nice one.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 25, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> Frisk?


Yep!

But someone already solved that one, silly. =P


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Yep!
> 
> But someone already solved that one, silly. =P



=U I missed it!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 25, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> =U I missed it!


It's okay. Seeing as I'm the one that got it, I'll give you another chance to get one!

1. Shorts.
2. Two pistols.
3. Two very pointy nubs.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

1. Other dimension
2. Un-bear-able
3. Bombs


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Is it Circle man?


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> It's okay. Seeing as I'm the one that got it, I'll give you another chance to get one!
> 
> 1. Shorts.
> 2. Two pistols.
> 3. Two very pointy nubs.



The only thing coming to mind is Lara Croft but I'm unsure if thats right. T_T


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Is it Circle man?


Unsure who you're replying to. :3


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> Unsure who you're replying to. :3



I'm asking the Avatar man for the answer.
Is it the druggy circle man?


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I'm guessing the video game character.
> Is it the druggy circle man?


I wasn't sure if it was mine or T lol. It is not Mr. Circle.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> I wasn't sure if it was mine or T lol. It is not Mr. Circle.



Then when will the folks no the answer to the riddle?


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 25, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> The only thing coming to mind is Lara Croft but I'm unsure if thats right. T_T


Yep. I was hoping to catch you out with the 'two pointy nubs', because jesus those things were like spikes back in the day, but you got it! 

Victory achieved!


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Yep. I was hoping to catch you out with the 'two pointy nubs', because jesus those things were like spikes back in the day, but you got it!
> 
> Victory achieved!


LOL that's what I figured


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jan 27, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> ...Sounds like Viewtiful Joe?  If so, nice one.


Correct!


----------

